# Does your size make driving diffucult for you?



## Jello404 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well hello my lovelies! 

Im having a bit of an issue here...

Im learning to drive (yeah I know Im late bloomer! lol) and even tho I drive a 2010 Ford Edge-Its pretty spacious for a crossover- Ive noticed that _Im still too large for the drivers seat_.My tummy touches the wheel so I pull the seat back...but Im short so my feet dont touch the pedals.My breast are very large so its hard to see over them and change gears without moving them out of them way. So I pull the seat all the way down. Eventually I adjust the car into this odd position that feels most comfortable for me and still allows me to drive safely. I must admit having to go through this entire process is frustrating and it has discouraged me from actually getting my license when I was younger. 

So I need some advice from my fellow fatties! What do you guys do when your int his situation? Did you just adjust your car the best you can?Am I doing things right? Did you loose a little weight? Or just say '[I*]screw it*[/I]' and not drive? Talk to me! I need some help. Im a little bummed out about it. 
*
-Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm a short, rather round girl (smaller after WLS but still VERY short with a large chest) so I've gone through some of the same problems.

If you have a telescoping steering wheel, it can really help. I drive a Beetle and they have a little lever on the bottom of the steering wheel which allows me to change its angle and pull it out or push it in, so it fits me perfectly. I also have the seat up as high as I possibly can so that the airbag wouldn't hit me in the face (yes I'm THAT short) which buys me a lot of room. I'm fortunate that for my height I have long legs so I can usually reach the pedals okay, but when I was pregnant, it was dicey. I think there are maybe extenders that you can get?

I'm pretty much the only person who drives my car but on those rare occasions when my husband drives and I can't get in before him to move the seat back, the poor guy looks like he's driving a kid's car. His knees are up by his chin, practically. He looks pretty silly.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 3, 2011)

I just wanna say that I have this problem, too. I'm only 4 foot 10 and an SSBBW, so driving has always been out of the question, but now it's pressing and I don't know what to do. As soon as I get my stomach to fit right and get seated to see through the front and over the windsheild, my feet are faaaar from the pedals  I have to basically be laying in the seat to reach the pedals which suuuuucks.

I thought of duct taping beer cans or something to the pedals but they crush easily, so that's not really an option


----------



## crayola box (Jun 3, 2011)

Just did a quick google search and saw that pedal extenders run about $130....might be worth checking out.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, driving is a challenge if you are short and fat. I'm 4' 11-1/2" and I have a large tummy and large breasts. I drive a Ford Focus that has a special seat adjustment that can lower the bottom half of the seat. Ford also has seatbelt extensions and I have this clip gadget that allows me to adjust the shoulder strap to a more comfortable fit. The only thing I miss is a tilt steering wheel. I pull the seat up as far as it will go. I do believe that some Ford models also offer foot pedals that are made for short people. Hope this info helps.


----------



## musicman (Jun 3, 2011)

Jello404 said:


> but Im short so my feet dont touch the pedals.



Find a shop that does car or van modifications for disabled persons, and ask them to install pedal extenders. There should be several such places in the Chicago area. The extenders I've seen are aluminum blocks which are bolted onto the pedals. Installation takes only a few minutes. You could also ask about this at a car dealer, but in my experience, most dealers are clueless about special needs.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 3, 2011)

I had to give up driving about a year and a half ago....belly wil not fit behind the wheel...and here comes the embarassing part, my FUPA will not allow my legs to position for using the gas and brake. :really sad:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 4, 2011)

Those of you that are complaining about cars could probably still motorbike. While I've never had difficulty fitting in a car to drive it, I prefer motorbiking because it's more fun. Nothing quite like being a badass BBW on a bike!  Good luck finding gear, though...


----------



## ampleampleample (Jun 5, 2011)

I once had a girlfriend who was quite large and grew significantly over several years which led us to discover there were really two or three issues.
1. Width of the seat which is a problem with all cars comming to have center consoles.
2. Fitting behind the wheel and still being able to reach the pedals.
3. Being able to get in and out of the car.

When we first met she had pretty much outgrown her Mitsubishi Eclipse, so she got a Buick LeSabre which she hated but the bench seat and higher ride was better. It reached a point however where even that became a challenge to get in and out of height wise so she graduated to a Dodge mini-van; perfect height to slide in and out with little verticle step up or sit down, tilting steering wheel with "bus driver" position allowed her to sit close enough to reach the pedals- not real comfortorable for trips but fine for around town.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2011)

ampleampleample said:


> I once had a girlfriend who was quite large and grew significantly over several years which led us to discover there were really two or three issues.
> 1. Width of the seat which is a problem with all cars comming to have center consoles.
> 2. Fitting behind the wheel and still being able to reach the pedals.
> 3. Being able to get in and out of the car.
> ...




Running into these same issues as I get older. I can usually reach the pedals OK, but my knees are feeling the strain of getting into and out of my Chevy Lumina. We looked at the Dodge Caravan, but I think those are putting the consoles in now too. Still have to hold onto it for a few years, but am considering a small pickup next, with the bench seat and tilt steering wheel. The Chevy Colorado / GMC Canyon is available with crew cab, and is looking more likely as I go.

Otherwise, maybe I'll just put a lift kit on the Lumina!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate putting on seat belts due to my large bust. And I hate getting my big ass out of the car.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 5, 2011)

bbwlibrarian said:


> Those of you that are complaining about cars could probably still motorbike.



While a motorbike is great, and something I'd totally do, in my area there's only about 3 months where you can do it before it gets too cold and snowy or rainy. So that's kind of out of the question. Plus, at my height, no motorbikes are easy to get on. I come from a family of motorbike enthusiasts, so I've always been around them and _know_ I can't ride one no matter how much I want to.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 5, 2011)

bbwlibrarian said:


> Those of you that are complaining about cars could probably still motorbike. While I've never had difficulty fitting in a car to drive it, I prefer motorbiking because it's more fun. Nothing quite like being a badass BBW on a bike!  Good luck finding gear, though...



I looked into the scooters 2 years ago. I'd love to have one, but most have a weight limit of around 330 lbs. For those that are that weight and under, and have enough good weather to justify one, the classic vespa clone style ones (random example below) should be relatively easy to get off and on. Some are available with higher weight capacities, but they get pricey. 

View attachment scooter.jpg


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> I looked into the scooters 2 years ago. I'd love to have one, but most have a weight limit of around 330 lbs. For those that are that weight and under, and have enough good weather to justify one, the classic vespa clone style ones (random example below) should be relatively easy to get off and on. Some are available with higher weight capacities, but they get pricey.



It's a matter of research, really. I weigh about 350 and a Yamaha C3 49cc bike held my weight incredibly well, as the back end has a lot of space to spread out and the motor actually had a limiter on it(!). I probably could have carried someone else on the back. Yes, there is a structural weight limit for many bikes, but I think on the sturdier 50cc bikes it has to do with the amount of weight a bike can handle before one sees a noticeable effect on power. The only way you can know is with a test drive!

Also, don't think that the fun ends at 50cc. There are scooters that go up to 600cc--it's simply descriptive of body type. 125 is a good speed for those that just want to zip around town without hassle. Avoid the Chinese Vespa/Yamaha clones as you don't want to put your life at risk due to faulty engineering. Stay within the range of Yamaha/Honda/Vespa/Suzuki/Genuine (a US scooter company that makes some really nice vintage-style bikes), gear up, and have fun.


----------



## BigBootyAsshley (Jun 6, 2011)

Over the last year or so driving has been more and more uncomfortable. My legs and booty go numb. A month ago I bought a new vehicle only because the seat belt buckle on my other was digging into my hip/thigh. It made driving really painful and it was so close to my body there wasnt room for me to pad the area. The seat belt buckle on the new vehicle is set deeper into the seat so its not digging into me.now if I can just get my legs and booty to stop going numb.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 6, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> While a motorbike is great, and something I'd totally do, in my area there's only about 3 months where you can do it before it gets too cold and snowy or rainy. So that's kind of out of the question. Plus, at my height, no motorbikes are easy to get on. I come from a family of motorbike enthusiasts, so I've always been around them and _know_ I can't ride one no matter how much I want to.



There are many bikes that can be lowered by 3-4", which can make a world of difference. The Suzuki Savage 650 and the Honda Shadow are good for those about 5'1"-5'4", and most scooters will work well. Although it may not be your everyday ride, there's no reason to not have fun when the weather's right!


----------



## Jes (Jun 6, 2011)

bbwlibrarian said:


> Those of you that are complaining about cars could probably still motorbike. While I've never had difficulty fitting in a car to drive it, I prefer motorbiking because it's more fun. Nothing quite like being a badass BBW on a bike!  Good luck finding gear, though...



Or maybe she could make a salad with blueberries. Or fly a kite. Or learn to separate conjoined twins. Or how did your post actually address her very specific question in any helpful way?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 6, 2011)

To the OP, I would definitely look into pedal extenders. I believe their installation is not that complicated though I have no personal experience with them. I watched a few episodes of "The Little Couple" on TLC last year and remember the little person husband installing some himself on a rental car.

Easy Rider pedal extenders (linked above) were mentioned on NPR's Car Talk website (guys I've always thought were pretty helpful). They might be worth checking out. I hope you figure something out. Having the seat fully reclined while driving sounds like a disaster in the making. 

Good luck!


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jes said:


> Or maybe she could make a salad with blueberries. Or fly a kite. Or learn to separate conjoined twins. Or how did your post actually address her very specific question in any helpful way?



I'm glad that you enjoy being a nameless, faceless sarcastic bitch on the internet, but I find that a lot of women of all sizes consider their only transportation option to be that which has four wheels and gets 25 miles to the gallon when two wheels would be more fun, economical, and in many ways size friendly (due to the fact that one controls the vehicle with their HANDS and body weight shifts as opposed to requiring the assistance of one's feet).


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 6, 2011)

bbwlibrarian said:


> There are many bikes that can be lowered by 3-4", which can make a world of difference. The Suzuki Savage 650 and the Honda Shadow are good for those about 5'1"-5'4", and most scooters will work well. Although it may not be your everyday ride, there's no reason to not have fun when the weather's right!



I'm very much under 5'1" and extremely stocky, plus I haven't got money to burn. Bikes are out of the question for the build of my body and the build of my wallet.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 7, 2011)

bbwlibrarian said:


> There are many bikes that can be lowered by 3-4", which can make a world of difference. The Suzuki Savage 650 and the Honda Shadow are good for those about 5'1"-5'4", and most scooters will work well. Although it may not be your everyday ride, there's no reason to not have fun when the weather's right!


The Suzuki Savage (now S40 -- same thing) is nicely low to the ground. No great shakes for power, stock, but quick enough to get out of its own way. Probably inexpensive secondhand, as well, being an entry-level bike. (Incidentally, I want one myself, but with the RYCA conversion kit to make it a cafe racer...)

If looking at scooters, avoid Chinese ones. Taiwanese or Korean ones are ok, usually -- better quality control during assembly. (Buddy, SYM, KYMCO, PGO) And the Japanese ones are uniformly good. Vespas tend to be wildly overpriced, but cool. For the most part, you get what you pay for. 

-Rusty
(Scooter Trash)


----------



## Pitch (Jun 7, 2011)

Uh, er....heh, I'll let you know when I learn how to drive? ^^;


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm short (5'1") and very round with not long legs, and there are a few types of cars where in order for me to drive them and reach the pedals, my stomach is right up against the steering wheel. In my regular car (a Corolla) I have several inches of space between the wheel and my body. I sometimes wonder though how driving would work when pregnant (not that I'm planning on that anytime soon). Maybe that would make those pedal extenders a good option.

I also agree with the advice about a tilt steering wheel -being able to angle it up (or just move the whole console up) makes things a lot more comfortable because your stomach can have space underneath if that's needed. The seat adjustments that allow the seat to be lower are also very helpful.


----------



## Deacone (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm driving now, and i've got myself a little 1ltr vw polo, and i'm about 5'4'' - but I'm mostly torso length and have such stumpy legs! Thankfully, my tummy is huge, but my boobs isn't, so I can see just fine, and the only problem I have is that when I could get close enough to the pedals my seatbelt wouldn't go around me.

It doesn't matter if your tummy touches the steering wheel, just as long as you can move/turn it well enough. 

Obviously a seatbelt extender solved all my problems


----------



## ampleampleample (Jun 7, 2011)

BigBootyAsshley said:


> Over the last year or so driving has been more and more uncomfortable. My legs and booty go numb. A month ago I bought a new vehicle only because the seat belt buckle on my other was digging into my hip/thigh. It made driving really painful and it was so close to my body there wasnt room for me to pad the area. The seat belt buckle on the new vehicle is set deeper into the seat so its not digging into me.now if I can just get my legs and booty to stop going numb.



I'd love to see you do a photo shoot of this!


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 7, 2011)

bbwlibrarian said:


> It's a matter of research, really. I weigh about 350 and a Yamaha C3 49cc bike held my weight incredibly well, as the back end has a lot of space to spread out and the motor actually had a limiter on it(!). I probably could have carried someone else on the back. Yes, there is a structural weight limit for many bikes, but I think on the sturdier 50cc bikes it has to do with the amount of weight a bike can handle before one sees a noticeable effect on power. The only way you can know is with a test drive!
> 
> Also, don't think that the fun ends at 50cc. There are scooters that go up to 600cc--it's simply descriptive of body type. 125 is a good speed for those that just want to zip around town without hassle. Avoid the Chinese Vespa/Yamaha clones as you don't want to put your life at risk due to faulty engineering. Stay within the range of Yamaha/Honda/Vespa/Suzuki/Genuine (a US scooter company that makes some really nice vintage-style bikes), gear up, and have fun.



When it comes to research, I have a walking encyclopedia across the street...a scooter shop owner. The guy lives and breathes scooters. He even got rid of his car a few years back, and rides scooters year around, even in the Midwest winters. He was helping every step of the way during the ill-fated search. I never even considered anything under 150cc due to my around 500lb size. If I were a lot closer to the 330lb typical limit, I'd consider risking going with one of the usual scooters. The ones with higher capacities and engine sizes are well beyond affordability for me. The scooter guy neighbor even offered to customize a scooter to make it practical/safe for me, but that turned out to be cost prohibitive to.


----------



## Deacone (Jun 7, 2011)

Also my mum was in the car with me the other day and she said the only problem she's wondering about is how much of the car-cabin i actually take up with my belly being so big.

I said...well at least i'm secure. I would rather stay still than rattle all around the place. 

Haha


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been open with this community, along with a few other DIMMERS, that I have multiple sclerosis (MS). So in addition to being fat I also have problems with my legs getting numb and during the day getting twitchy and jumpy (like a frog). My form of the disease has taken unpredictable route, so some days or weeks it is better than others. Thank God and modern medicine (drug therapy), the last couple of years I have not gotten worse and have learned to function better with my problems. I said all this to introduce the fact that a couple of years ago, I had my car equipped with hand controls that worked the brakes and accelerator. I did not have to use my feet to drive.

I could reach my brakes, but I was having trouble pushing them at the appropriate time. This made me bump a few too many things and convinced me to buy hand controls for the foot pedals and have a mechanic install them. I chose the median priced hand controls that worked like a motorcycle handlebars. (The regular braking and gas pedals would still work if someone needed to drive my car.) There are more advanced (and expensive) digital models available now. 

My new car does not have the alternative controls. For the time being, I don't need them. I feel confident I can use them again if necessary. Since I spent a year looking at controls having a couple of systems installed on two different cars, I copied a few choices below that would apply in this thread.

http://www.mcmobilitysystems.com/Mobility-Product_Details.aspx?ID=46 Foot pedal extensions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ_k_BOoXUA&feature=related Above video lets you ride with a person using hand controls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBCZEpFOzlk&NR=1 Digital hand controls with wheel modifications

Below from http://www.disaboom.com/adaptive-driving-general/handicap-hand-controls-not-for-the-heavy-handed
Cost of controlsNow for the whammy: hand controls cost anywhere from $500 to $800, depending on the options chosen. When you add another $200 for installation, the whole ordeal can cost an arm and a leg. 


However, when purchasing a new car, most automotive manufacturers offer incentive programs wherein they offer up to $1000 for the installation of assistive devices, which includes handicap hand controls. Also, state rehabilitation agencies (every state has one) have been known to foot the bill for hand controls and hand control installation.* **

***The following was available to me due to the MS. I am not sure if obesity would qualify for some of the incentives or assistance below. You will just have to check with your state. 

View attachment Foot-Clamp_pedals.jpg


View attachment pedal extensions.jpg


View attachment hand controls.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 10, 2011)

ampleampleample said:


> I'd love to see you do a photo shoot of this!



Pain, numbness and bruising is so sexy!


----------



## Jes (Jun 10, 2011)

bbwlibrarian said:


> I'm glad that you enjoy being a nameless, faceless sarcastic bitch on the internet, but I find that a lot of women of all sizes consider their only transportation option to be that which has four wheels and gets 25 miles to the gallon when two wheels would be more fun, economical, and in many ways size friendly (due to the fact that one controls the vehicle with their HANDS and body weight shifts as opposed to requiring the assistance of one's feet).



Not nameless, not faceless, and trying desperately to point out the fact that your post was misguided. 

If you created a thread specifically asking for cake recipes for an upcoming event, would it be helpful to you for me to suggest you serve strawberry soup instead?

Maybe you could make your suggestions in a thread that you start about transportation options other than cars? 

You may not have liked my post, as I didn't like yours, but I certainly wasn't angry at you. Why call me a bitch in your first handful of posts, you know? That's pretty combative and hateful... and unfortunate, to boot!


----------



## Jes (Jun 10, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Pain, numbness and bruising is so sexy!



zomg...so gross. TFG, I can always count on you.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 17, 2011)

ampleampleample said:


> I'd love to see you do a photo shoot of this!




Your concern for her comfort is touching.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 17, 2011)

RedVelvet said:


> Your concern for her comfort is touching.



I think he's touching something else, actually.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 17, 2011)

ampleampleample said:


> I'd love to see you do a photo shoot of this!


 
Words. There are none.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 17, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> Words. There are none.



Sure there are. The fatty fapper can't turn it off when the paysite model is off the clock and talking about real issues in her life. [snark]Because, you know, fat women are only fit for weenie stroking material. They can't be real people with real problems. That just doesn't happen.[/snark]


----------



## fatmac (Jun 17, 2011)

I am a mechanic with some experience in special needs vehicles. Pedal extenders are a start. If available a smaller steering wheel would help as would tilt steering.

Some cars might allow for movement of the seat or replacing the seat with a model that would allow more adjustment.

Good luck
Fatmac


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 18, 2011)

ampleampleample said:


> I'd love to see you do a photo shoot of this!



OUCH! What kind of sadist wants a photo shoot of someone in pain?

Sheesh! :doh: Can I do a photo shoot of your scrotum in a vice?


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 18, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> OUCH! What kind of sadist wants a photo shoot of someone in pain?
> 
> Sheesh! :doh: Can I do a photo shoot of your scrotum in a vice?



I'm out of rep, but this was an awesome reply.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 18, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Can I do a photo shoot of your scrotum in a vice?



There's a kink for that.








Sorry, I had to.

...

On topic, mom and I have been discussing pedal extenders. It's a bit of an issue because she doesn't want them, but she knows I would need them if I started driving, and they don't come off and on like flip flops. :huh: So it's a bit of a snag.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't believe no one has mentioned this yet.

Search for "adjustable pedals." My car (and many others) had them as an available feature, straight from the manufacturer. It's specifically so short people can reach easier. I found a used Chevy Malibu 04 that I love that had them, and I got a good price on it because it was certified and used.


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 21, 2011)

You Guys Have Been Amazing Thank You Sooo Much For All Of Your Support!!!!!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 21, 2011)

Both my cars have telescoping steering wheels so its not too much of a problem for me.
My problem is getting in and out I have to wedge myself a bit.
Here is a pic from last year so I have moved the steering wheel up just a notch or two because I'm a wee bit bigger ATM.
Never mind the candy wrapper to the left.LOL


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 21, 2011)

i don't have this problem i drive an 02 cougar, bad i might add lol i'm always whipping around some where, the only problem i have is no one else can sit in the driverseat when it's on my setting. from where i'm short
it's all the way to the top lol i'm close to the wheel


----------

